# 2007 Litespeed Teramo Frameset Value?



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone know what a decent price for a 2007 Litespeed Teramo frameset would be? I have a line on one, but don't know what is fair market value for it. According to Bicycle Blue Book, the 2004-2005s aren't worth terribly much, but I'm not sure how accurate that estimation is.


----------

